# pellets food for P,s



## carlo_tat2 (Sep 23, 2003)

hey guys, what do u think of pellets as a food for P, and what is the best pellets to give them


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

pellets are probably the most nutritious and safe food for p's. id recommend anything made by hikari. our reds actually love the hikari cichlid pellets more than anything.


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

my reds loved eating hikari cichlid gold pellets, they wouldnt eat any other pellet.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

My p's havent accepted pellets yet, but yes they are very healthy for your p's. When I had cichlids, I bought cichlid staple (green pellets) for a complete balanced nutrition and also cichlid gold (red pellets) for color and mixed them together. My cichlids grew fast and were very healthy. I'm sure it would do the same for p's.


----------



## carlo_tat2 (Sep 23, 2003)

thnx guys, i should find hikari here in the philippines its hard to find that kind of pellet brand, hope i could find one, and i should trane them while they are still 1 inches, as of now im giving them blood worms


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

You're in the Philippines? Manila maybe? I think another member named tikbalang is also from PI. Rhomzilla is visiting PI right now.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

My red bellies eat pellets and when they do the make a tremendous(sp) splash! The only reason why they do is cuz the little one eats anything so they all try it. I feed mine/// new life spectrum jumbo fish formula. main ingrediants krill meal, fish meal wheat flour algea meal and a whole bunch of good vitians for them. says it boost immune system,color,and growth. i realy like this food. i think they like it 2!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

My spilos (and my past reds) love hikari pellets. Seemed wierd that they took them almost naturally.

~Dj


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

ive heard alot of good things about pellets so give it a try


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've got one that loves cichlid pellets and trout chow.
Pete


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

for some reseaon my red's dont like to eat pellets in the 55 that i put them in 3 weeks ago i havent seen them eat them. i dont even think they no their in there


----------



## carlo_tat2 (Sep 23, 2003)

thnx guys


----------



## carlo_tat2 (Sep 23, 2003)

tecknik said:


> You're in the Philippines? Manila maybe? I think another member named tikbalang is also from PI. Rhomzilla is visiting PI right now.


 yes im from manila only, cool who is rhomzilla may be we could meet


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

they eat most pellets that ive fed them. my bigger Ps wont eat it though.


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

it takes time with some p's. The ones I have now love hikari gold. Its says they have color enhancers, and they're pretty cheap. Ps look pretty cool when they're eating them too...they jump out of the water a bit and spash all over.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

pellets are great for nutrition.....now getting your p to eat them is another situation....doesn't hurt to try


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

I've been feeding my RB's cichlid pellets since they were little and they have accepted them fine.

I've found that a great cheaper source of high protein food is hikari freeze dried krill. My P's love them and it's cheaper in the long run than buying frozen food. Stick with the hikari brand.. I tried a different brand and found that alot of the krill ended up as powder on the bottom of the container which ended up being useless.

Give it a shot and let me know if they like it. I think they will.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I guess it's easier to introduce different kinds of food to the piranhas when they are little. My piranhas are living off pellets as their staple for now until I can get different types of food.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i can get my babies to eat pellets but not my 3". the food floats so he doesn't care/realize or attempt to swim to the top and give it a bite. the goldfishes finish the hikari gold cichlid pellets b4 my natteri even thinks about it. my nat attempted to eat goldfish food..


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Mine refuse to eat pellets so i catch bluegills and stuff them with pellets (literally cram as many as will fit down their mouth) They seem to eat the pellets when they eat the guts. I also feed them beefheart and chicken. from time to time i give them chicken liver as a treat.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My reds eat pellets with meaty contents as well as bottomfeeder and algae pellets - great addition for a healthy, diverse diet!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

My p's eat pellets in the morning ...i love how they just attack the top of the water


----------

